# Questions on Sage barista express



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, I am about to purchase the sage barista express today but I have two quick questions I would like an answer to if possible before purchasing.

1) The portafilter from pictures I have seen seems to have a plastic insert at the bottom, is this removable? I clean the portafiler of my current machine daily with cafiza, the portafilter on the delonghi it has a plastic part but I can remove it. I read somewhere on maybe heard it on a youtube video or something that cafiza is corrosive to plastic. I am kind of obsessive in cleaning and making sure my machine is spotless. Before purchasing the sage I just want to know it is possible to give the portafilter a really good clean and if the plastic part is removable. Is a bottomless portafilter available for this machine?

2) Has anybody had any issues with the grinder clogging purely caused my condensation from the steam caused of operating the coffee machine. I currently have my grinder in a different location to my espresso machine as I found that the steam created from the espresso machine was causing my grinder to clog.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't comment on the grinder side of it, but yes the plastic in the portafilter comes out and can be left out. Also bottomless aren't available from sage, but if you get a spare they are simple enough to convert.

Hope this helps


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

People do remove it but suspect it's there to stop the portafilter from taking heat from the coffee. I've used pulycafe and sage tablets with it in without any problems. It's probably teflon etc. The back flush method they use seems to be designed for tablets. Rubber disk with a small hole in the centre. Looks to me that this hole is blocked for a while as it's dissolved. End effect is that the basket in the portafilter gets a bit of a clean as well. Following Sage price increases I've switched to pulycafe tablets.

We did a fair amount of milk frothing on our machine for some time but everybody drinks long blacks now. No signs of steam causing grinder problems - that should be going into the milk and not blowing all over the place. One problem I had with it was that it can produce huge piles of fluffy grounds into the portafilter and some may fall out. The answer is to set the timer for a 1/2 dose so that they can be tapped down part way through. Also like any grinder with a timer there is a need to check the weight of what is coming out periodically. It wont be stable until any retained grounds have built up, not much in this case. You can also weigh beans in on it. The output gets very stable after a few shots but at some point part ground beans on top of the burrs will mess things up. How soon depends on the bean. Also use it manually without the timer. Then check the weight and adjust by grinding a bit more.

John

-


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I suggest you think long and hard before you commit.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Can't comment on the grinder side of it, but yes the plastic in the portafilter comes out and can be left out. Also bottomless aren't available from sage, but if you get a spare they are simple enough to convert.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks that has been very helpful, I now am 100% sure the barista express is the machine for me, now just go do a little online shopping.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

ajohn said:


> People do remove it but suspect it's there to stop the portafilter from taking heat from the coffee. I've used pulycafe and sage tablets with it in without any problems. It's probably teflon etc. The back flush method they use seems to be designed for tablets. Rubber disk with a small hole in the centre. Looks to me that this hole is blocked for a while as it's dissolved. End effect is that the basket in the portafilter gets a bit of a clean as well. Following Sage price increases I've switched to pulycafe tablets.
> 
> We did a fair amount of milk frothing on our machine for some time but everybody drinks long blacks now. No signs of steam causing grinder problems - that should be going into the milk and not blowing all over the place. One problem I had with it was that it can produce huge piles of fluffy grounds into the portafilter and some may fall out. The answer is to set the timer for a 1/2 dose so that they can be tapped down part way through. Also like any grinder with a timer there is a need to check the weight of what is coming out periodically. It wont be stable until any retained grounds have built up, not much in this case. You can also weigh beans in on it. The output gets very stable after a few shots but at some point part ground beans on top of the burrs will mess things up. How soon depends on the bean. Also use it manually without the timer. Then check the weight and adjust by grinding a bit more.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply it has been very helpful and informative.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> I suggest you think long and hard before you commit.


Is there a specific reason why you would say this, have you had one of these machines and experienced any issues? I still think though its the machine for me its in my budget and fits the bill of the features I want. Sure If I buy it and find its not for me can just sell it on and buy something else.

my current setup is very basic and was purchased purely to practice with and see is an espresso machine was even something I wanted, I promised my self I would upgrade after 3 months if at that point I hadn't lost interest lol. Currently have delonghi dedica and bodum burr grinder plus hario minimill.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So you have a basic set up now, and now your buying another basic set up in my eyes. I would save for a while and see what pops up, or try V60 pour over. No I have not had the machine and I/Me personally would not buy one.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Jony said:


> So you have a basic set up now, and now your buying another basic set up in my eyes. I would save for a while and see what pops up, or try V60 pour over. No I have not had the machine and I/Me personally would not buy one.


Helpful!??


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> So you have a basic set up now, and now your buying another basic set up in my eyes. I would save for a while and see what pops up, or try V60 pour over. No I have not had the machine and I/Me personally would not buy one.


ok thanks for the reply, I appreciate what your saying, and I realise there is much better options out there but my budget doesn't allow for this. The sage ticks all the boxes I want it to and is within my budget. I still feel its an upgrade on my current setup.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might not be aware that Lakeland offer a 3 year warrantee with Sage machines and will within reason price match. Also from recent problems some one on here had that buying from cheaper sources that can crop up are likely to result in problems with the warrantee if a fault develops. Looks like they do need to be bought from "official" sources.

I too would also like to hear why think long and hard. Some people go for the Dual Temperature Pro and a separate grinder usually mentioning more setting steps. In practice as the BE has a limited range of setting intended for espresso it's not an easy comparison to make. Could Sage have restricted the range even more - probably but there will be variations machine to machine, wear with use and probably cost implications. Sage do offer rather a lot for the money on all of their machines.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The BE while entry level is Imo a definate step up from what you currently have.

The major drawback with all in one machines like the BE is if one part goes wrong or you decide to upgrade, you're pretty much forced to replace the grinder at the same time a the coffee machine.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

ajohn said:


> You might not be aware that Lakeland offer a 3 year warrantee with Sage machines and will within reason price match. Also from recent problems some one on here had that buying from cheaper sources that can crop up are likely to result in problems with the warrantee if a fault develops. Looks like they do need to be bought from "official" sources.
> 
> I too would also like to hear why think long and hard. Some people go for the Dual Temperature Pro and a separate grinder usually mentioning more setting steps. In practice as the BE has a limited range of setting intended for espresso it's not an easy comparison to make. Could Sage have restricted the range even more - probably but there will be variations machine to machine, wear with use and probably cost implications. Sage do offer rather a lot for the money on all of their machines.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the reply I was actualluy intending to purchase from John lewis or Lakeland, but appreciate the information.

I just kind of like the barista express as I have limited space and thinks its great not needing to worktop space for espresso machine and separate grinder. I understand the barista express wont have the same grinding range but I am willing to compromise.

Thanks again for advice.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> The BE while entry level is Imo a definate step up from what you currently have.
> 
> The major drawback with all in one machines like the BE is if one part goes wrong or you decide to upgrade, you're pretty much forced to replace the grinder at the same time a the coffee machine.


Yes that is something to factor in, however at the minute I like the extra features the barista express offers in comparison to separate setup of sage duo temp pro and smart pro grinder.

I like the pressure dial on the barista express to help with achieving a good shot as I am still learning, also like the preset espresso volume buttons and the separate hot water feature.

Thanks for response.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It an interesting area. Most people will want to upgrade from an SGP if they go that route or it will most definitely be suggested by others. Two reasons I went BE. Hot water and the other realising that I would keep trying different beans and mostly be drinking one. Setting up grinders is a bit of a pain so thought I would want 2 anyway so also bought an SGP which has now been sold. The BE ground what I usually drink, 2nd crack MM. I ran several kg through it. Some say it's wrong to use an espresso machine as a kettle - I prefer to keep the water turning over in the tank. If it needs filling daily that's fine by me. If it was that much longer I would be inclined to clean it thoroughly pretty often.

Essentially the same grinder with a different adjustment arrangement is used in the Oracle. It's not hard to find positive comments from actual users about the quality of the espresso produces. Personally I rate it as better than the SGP - less clumping. That's my experience anyway.







That seems to be down to it not needing to look like a grinder.

John

-


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you don't want to spend loads, you can get it all on ebay at AO with 20% off.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Jony said:


> If you don't want to spend loads, you can get it all on ebay at AO with 20% off.


Thanks seen that actually, great offer however AO on ebay wont post to N.Ireland unfortunately.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Yes that is something to factor in, however at the minute I like the extra features the barista express offers in comparison to separate setup of sage duo temp pro and smart pro grinder.
> 
> I like the pressure dial on the barista express to help with achieving a good shot as I am still learning, also like the preset espresso volume buttons and the separate hot water feature.
> 
> Thanks for response.


Ignore the pre set buttons , get some scales, to weigh your dose and the amount of espresso you make , dont judge a shot but the pressure gauge.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ignore the pre set buttons , get some scales, to weigh your dose and the amount of espresso you make , dont judge a shot but the pressure gauge.


Not so sure about that. Sadly I upgraded when I saw distinct signs that it's a volumetric machine - I do know it produces consistent shots and had noticed variations in shot time but didn't actually time them. I'm also a firm believer in using what is paid for when a machine is bought rather than saying I wont use that without even trying it.

The pressure gauge is of use for tuning, staying in tune and also staying clear of the point where the OPV opens or just about allowing it to open.

The comments in the manual on brewing aren't very good - must be 1 to 2 in X secs etc otherwise the coffee gods will do their thing to you. What they suggest pressure wise is IMHO mostly aimed at the double but there is still no harm in allowing the gauge to go higher or lower if needed and that depends on taste - the aspect of most interest to the drinker.

:secret:One way I found of producing inconsistent shots was to pull several on the trot for the family and then taste each one. It turned out to be the portafilter heating up after each shot. Cured by a flush with an empty pressurised basket fitted which also gives the machine a bit of a clean water back flush. The plastic does do it's thing though with a cold portafilter - the bottom gains a lot less heat. Actually Sage state flush the basket and the portafilter before adding grinds and pulling a shot. I found that didn't put enough heat in.

I'd put any other consistency problems down to me not noticing say the grinder output had changed or my tamping was screwed up.

John

-


----------



## Erimus (Jul 25, 2018)

There is no earthly need for that plastic insert if you warm your machine up properly. It gets filthy underneath (think dirt trap) and will definitely taint your coffee if not removed and cleaned on a very regular basis. I had an Express for over 4 years and getting rid of that piece of plastic was one of the first things that I did.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The plastic might be there for another reason as well - pressurised baskets. They make an odd noise without it due to a very narrow jet of high pressure water.

Other makes of conventional machines are usually allowed to heat up with the portafilter in place. It gets really hot, far too hot touch. Some one on here mentioned 90 degrees or some such figure. Pass I haven't measured it. What I found was I had 2 choices when making drinks on the trot - either always have a cold portafilter or seriously preheat it. I did try using my wife's shot to preheat, she prefers a weaker coffee. It didn't work out. Adding my son's helped but not as much as using a pressurised basket. That way I couldn't detect any taste changes over 3 shots made one after another. It's mostly a strength thing. My aim was to switch the machine on and use it as quickly as possible.

John

-


----------

